# Question on breeding



## mdmilburne (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a male that I would like to stud in a year or two. Krieger has a great family blood lines his dad was national schutzhund champion and mom plenty of local awards. Krieger is a home protection dog that doesn't have any of the alphabet qualification's behind his name. So my question will this hurt him finding a high quality female to mate with? We are looking to get one or two of his off spring.

Thanks


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

mdmilburne said:


> I have a male that I would like to stud in a year or two. Krieger has a great family blood lines his dad was national schutzhund champion and mom plenty of local awards. Krieger is a home protection dog that doesn't have any of the alphabet qualification's behind his name. So my question will this hurt him finding a high quality female to mate with? We are looking to get one or two of his off spring.
> 
> Thanks


If you like him, the best way to get similar dogs is another breeding of the same parents


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Short answer is yes. It will hurt your ability yo find a high quality to breed with. The owners if high quality females are looking for makes that have proven they are as high quality. Just because his parents were great dogs, does not mean he is. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

gsdsar said:


> Short answer is yes. It will hurt your ability yo find a high quality to breed with. The owners if high quality females are looking for makes that have proven they are as high quality. Just because his parents were great dogs, does not mean he is.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Concerning the above, I'm sure he's a great dog to the OP...

OP think about this. I have a high quality female for breeding. However I've invested years training, proofing, and proving her high quality. Seeing evidence that someone else did the same with their male can bring a conversation about breeding, but I need to see and know the male myself... Likely anyone who just says yes bc your unproven dog has a good pedigree is likely going to be an unwise breeding


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Absolutely! Sorry, I was not trying to say he is not a great dog. My bad. Just that anyone with a high quality female is going to want to see proof, beyond a pedigree and an owners word. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdmilburne (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok so without the alphabet behind his name, how can I prove my dogs quality? Any pointers you can give me?


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

mdmilburne said:


> Ok so without the alphabet behind his name, how can I prove my dogs quality? Any pointers you can give me?


Get the alphabet.

If you're hoping to breed your dog in a year or two, that is time enough to get involved with a club and start learning what it takes to title in a couple of different disciplines. It'll give you the chance to start meeting other owners (and their dogs) and developing a network of friends and contacts. It'll give those people (and you, yourself) the chance to see how your dog stacks up in comparison to others in his breed, and hopefully will show you why he is or isn't worth breeding.

The actual value of titles can be debated (see also: every huge long thread on that topic ever), but that road of training, trialing, and testing still remains the best way to get your dog noticed and evaluated by others.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am always looking at males as I have several young females....I look at alot of things....pedigrees to see how complementary the dogs are, what the dog has proven in work to confirm he got what I am looking for from that pedigree, structure/soundness - also shown by performance in that the dog is physically able to work...and temperament....from personal interactions, from reports from people I know...and if the dog has already produced pups, what they are like and how similar or dissimilar their pedigree is to what I want to breed...

If the dog does not have titles, does not perform some work function (LE, SAR) then I never know that the dog exists....people interested in my pups will not be interested in this male's pups ....now, I am NOT one to breed to a male just because he is competitive Nationally or on a world level.....in fact, I have bred to males that no one has ever heard of! But they are known to someone in the sport and I have been told about them for various reasons! I knew of a dog for sale in Europe, I wanted to buy him, someone else bought him, I followed him, he got sold to Texas, I bred to him...a few years later - LOTS of people are breeding to him! 

If you want the owner of a quality female to breed to your male, he must be desirable to that person - and training and titles are the first step to making him desirable! Many, many, many nice males never get bred....or get very few breedings as too many people in the working end of the breed own a male, especially the decoys/trainers in a club, and so many clubs just do breedings within their own clubs - just because.

Lee


----------



## chuck32 (May 26, 2014)

I am thinking about starting to breed.I wanted to start before but my dog of choice has always been the white german shepherd. I have had a few and they have been a lot more gentle and loveable than other breeds I have had, along with being protective. I now have a very large male around 130 lbs. that recieves a lot of local attention but has just made 1 year old. I know the white breed has been marked as the miss fit of the breed and is considered a breed of pet value only..would it be worth my while to persue breeding or just breed for friends.


----------



## Skywalkers Mom (Oct 26, 2012)

This may not be received well from alot of people. But I just have to say that people spend alot of time and money and energy on finding the "perfect" breeder animal. They have to have a pedigree and awards and yet people are not judged the same. Any male and female human can breed.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Skywalkers Mom said:


> This may not be received well from alot of people. But I just have to say that people spend alot of time and money and energy on finding the "perfect" breeder animal. They have to have a pedigree and awards and yet people are not judged the same. Any male and female human can breed.


I'm confused what the relevance of this is? I'm sure there are lots of people who would say that most of the people "breeding" shouldn't be...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Skywalkers Mom said:


> This may not be received well from alot of people. But I just have to say that people spend alot of time and money and energy on finding the "perfect" breeder animal. They have to have a pedigree and awards and yet people are not judged the same. Any male and female human can breed.


Of course this will not go over well. Dogs are not people, and it is not helpful to equate them. 

For one thing, humans generally show up one at a time with an occasional 2. The litter of 4 or more is an extreme rarity. For canines though, a litter of 4 is small, and a litter of 10 is not extraordinary. Breeding a litter because you want A puppy, begs the question where the other 3 to 13 are going to go. You can pick out one or two and drown the rest of them, but that wouldn't go over well here either.

Left over baby humans do not face the needle or worse in human warehouses. 

When trying to produce a baby human, one does not breed to produce a doctor, or a lawyer, or an engineer. One might shoot for a professional football player and end up with a starving artist. When selecting mates, we do not match up tall men with tall women to produce tall babies, or tall men with average women to produce average to tall babies. 

It is comparing apples to oranges really. The breeding of German Shepherd Dogs or any breed, is selective.

To the OP: Think of it this way, a bitch can produce 1-2 litters per year. A dog can produce 40 or more litters per year. A bitch owner is wise to pay a steep stud fee to get a dog that has all his ducks in a row, rather than breed to an unknown, untested dog. It will improve her pups chances at being sold to serious buyers, with the type of homes they are looking to get the pups into.


----------

